# APHA stud colt, foal/weanling



## Emilyplustwo (Oct 21, 2012)

caljane said:


> This is a stud colt I am looking to buy ... doubtless a nice color, but I see a couple of conformational flaws that make me hesitate. Opinions welcome!


Honestly I love him  a lot of his awkwardness now is just because he is a baby. in your second picture he looks a little camped under in his hind legs, but in the top picture he looks fine, so i'm sure it's just how he's standing. The only real confirmation flaw I see right now that you could be worried about is his midget feet haha. But my APHA gelding has "halter feet" too, and he's 15.2 and 1200 pounds now and has never been lame a day in his life (knock on wood) so you could be completely fine! That being said, he has a great slope to his shoulder and hindquarters, a nice length of neck that ties high into his chest, and an adorable head  I think you will have a nice horse in this little guy once he grows into himself, and worst case, if he doesn't make 100% the grade for a stud later in life, you will have an amazingly beautiful gelding!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

It is very hard to tell at that age. Personally, i think he looks sickle-hocked in both photos and i don't like his shoulder. Also, in the first photo where he is standing the best, he looks over at the knee as well


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Very hard to tell much that young.. HOWEVER I don't like his neck at all. Very thick and coarse, with poor shoulder attachment.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't usually critique a foal but I believe this one will grow up to be straight thru the hock and camped under. I also believe he will have the peak of croup set too far back and develop a long/weak coupling. He may end up with an inadequate hip and hind quarter and a neck set too low. 

It is hard to see flaws past his flashy color, but that is what I see.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

He is cute...but, since a friend of mine posted this to my FB page earlier today....I will share. I lOVE this little guy! If only I could have another.......;-)

2012 Apha/aqha Bay Overo Colt-cowhorse Prospect!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

caljane said:


> This is a stud colt I am looking to buy ... doubtless a nice color, but I see a couple of conformational flaws that make me hesitate. Opinions welcome!


 
What are you wanting to do with him? Stallion later on? Probably not. Nice riding gelding, sure. Halter.......I don't know if I would. Performance, maybe if he has talent in what you want to do.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> He is cute...but, since a friend of mine posted this to my FB page earlier today....I will share. I lOVE this little guy! If only I could have another.......;-)
> 
> 2012 Apha/aqha Bay Overo Colt-cowhorse Prospect!


 
Now that's a nice lookin' colty!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> He is cute...but, since a friend of mine posted this to my FB page earlier today....I will share. I lOVE this little guy! If only I could have another.......;-)
> 
> 2012 Apha/aqha Bay Overo Colt-cowhorse Prospect!


 Better photos would be nice. he's got lovely coloring for sure but so did the last one


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

lilruffian said:


> Better photos would be nice. he's got lovely coloring for sure but so did the last one


Agree, but since I can't have him, I won't bother the seller with details. :-(


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

caljane said:


> This is a stud colt I am looking to buy ... doubtless a nice color, but I see a couple of conformational flaws that make me hesitate. Opinions welcome!


Thank you for the replies - you pretty much confirmed what I was concerned about, I just get so carried away over nice color  I, too, think his neck is not perfect (under neck line too long, sickle legged in the back) *bummer*, he sure is cute. He would be a ranch and trail horse, but why start out with one with obvious conformational flaws if so many nicer ones are around. What do you think about the bay tobiano filly, then?  Again not the best picture, it's difficult to get good one from the sellers.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

one more of the filly:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Let me preface this with a 'confession'. I'm a "head hunter", I want a beautifully shaped head and neck with tiny ears. 

I'm not seeing it.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

The filly is nicer, but again i do not like the look of her front legs. Maybe it's just the big knees & maybe she will straighten as she matures but something about them looks off.
Right now, she also has a very sharp slope to her croup but again, there is no telling how she will develope and level out when she is older.

Those two aren't from the same farm are they?


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the filly better... But you can likely find even better for whatever the asking price is these days.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> Those two aren't from the same farm are they?


No, different breeders, even different states. The ranch I work for raises Quarter Horses, I love paints, thus I am looking at the "neighbors pasture" instead of our own ... but I sure start to admire our breeding because I don't see all these flaws in our QH foals. But I do have to admit that some of our foals SEEM to have similar flaws if I don't take good pictures. The bay filly's flaws may be only in the pictures - the sorrel colt's flaws are real, that would be my opinion.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

In which case photos of both parents would be nice as well. As a sort of reference


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

lilruffian said:


> In which case photos of both parents would be nice as well. As a sort of reference


You are right - but this is all I got. The breeders are too far away to just go visit, and unfortunately very few breeders take good pictures (different story when it comes to high dollar horses, of course).


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a lovely mare, Honey Boo Boo is her barn name, and she is in foal to this stallion. IF the foal is not OLWS, it will be for sale very reasonably. I bought the mare (she was already in foal) to breed to my stallion, not interested in promoting someone else's. 

Pics of Honey aren't great, but !!! I think you can see enough. She's had champion foals in the past. If you're interested, she's due Feb 14.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Looks like I'm in the minority here, but I prefer the colt to the filly. The colt's hocks are lower and his front legs appear straighter. The colt is a little long in the back and a bit pot bellied, but those are the only issues I really see with him.


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I have a lovely mare, Honey Boo Boo is her barn name, and she is in foal to this stallion. IF the foal is not OLWS, it will be for sale very reasonably. I bought the mare (she was already in foal) to breed to my stallion, not interested in promoting someone else's.
> 
> Pics of Honey aren't great, but !!! I think you can see enough. She's had champion foals in the past. If you're interested, she's due Feb 14.


Thanks for offering - unfortunately is Oklahoma is a bit too far for me :-(

I hope she has a healthy foal - are you sure is frame?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

caljane said:


> Thanks for offering - unfortunately is Oklahoma is a bit too far for me :-(
> 
> I hope she has a healthy foal - are you sure is frame?


She's frame and so is he, unfortunately.


----------

